# Winedor Plans?



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

I was wondering if there's anywhere out there that outlines how to build a winedor or is there anyone on Puff willing to explain how they created their winedor? The pictures thread here in the "Cigar Accessory Discussion" thread has me wanting to build one for the house once I get home from AFG. Thanks for the help ahead of time.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Falconmans thread is very informative http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html
Honestly a wineador "build" is really not all that complicated. Some guys set up additional fans and such, but in many cases that isn't needed. For me all I did was buy the fridge, plug the drain hole, put the drawers and kitty litter in, season it and put in my sticks. Mine has been up and running a month or two and it keeps dead solid temp and RH.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

yellowv said:


> Falconmans thread is very informative http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html
> Honestly a wineador "build" is really not all that complicated. Some guys set up additional fans and such, but in many cases that isn't needed. For me all I did was buy the fridge, plug the drain hole, put the drawers and kitty litter in, season it and put in my sticks. Mine has been up and running a month or two and it keeps dead solid temp and RH.


Agreed! They are pretty simple to set up. I too just plugged drain hole, threw beads in and cigar boxes and done!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Falconmans thread is very informative http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html.


That's all there is to it, VERY easy. Follow the above thread for details, advice and ideas.
Also, for an absolute first class wineador, order drawers and shelves from Forrest at http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/26912-wineador.html, he is a Brother on Puff and is a master at this. Check out the optional exotic wood fronts that he offers. That's where I ordered mine from!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Yep Forrest is the man. My drawers were done by him. I went with curly maple fronts.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Joe, that's an awesome looking set up, very nice.

I'm still waiting on my cocobolo, but that's fine, I know it will be worth the wait!
Can't rush quality and perfection!!


----------



## Jbruno (Mar 23, 2012)

Have to agree with everyone else, the thread by Falconman515 is great. I recommend you read it though, and read anything else you can find. Everyone has their own little tip or idea that you may be able to use or that may seem to work best for you. 

As far as finishing it with drawers, the work by Forrest is gorgeous. From what I have seen and heard it is top quality, and I will be placing my own order very soon after a few other things fall into place. But, if that isn't in your budget right now, Cheap Humidors has trays for $9.99. I have a few of those that I will use until my drawers come to fruition. Once I have the drawers those trays may go to someone else who can use them if I can't use them.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Jbruno said:


> Have to agree with everyone else, the thread by Falconman515 is great. I recommend you read it though, and read anything else you can find. Everyone has their own little tip or idea that you may be able to use or that may seem to work best for you.
> 
> As far as finishing it with drawers, the work by Forrest is gorgeous. From what I have seen and heard it is top quality, and I will be placing my own order very soon after a few other things fall into place. But, if that isn't in your budget right now, Cheap Humidors has trays for $9.99. I have a few of those that I will use until my drawers come to fruition. Once I have the drawers those trays may go to someone else who can use them if I can't use them.


Just FYI, Forrest makes trays for around the same price IIRC, and they're nicer and can be somewhat customized.


----------



## Jbruno (Mar 23, 2012)

> Just FYI, Forrest makes trays for around the same price IIRC, and they're nicer and can be somewhat customized.


I wish I would have known that, but these are only temporary anyways


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for all of the advice. Now to make the plans to get all of the pieces of this bad boy for my return home. Again thanks!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

IBEW said:


> Joe, that's an awesome looking set up, very nice.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my cocobolo, but that's fine, I know it will be worth the wait!
> Can't rush quality and perfection!!


Thanks Mark. I'm sure you will be thrilled when you get yours. I wanted cocobolo, but I was too cheap.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

As always if you need help or have any questions I am always here to help out new BOLT with their wineador build.

My thread has most of the info needed to get started but I'm always answering questions via PM for guys all the time here lately.

I had tons of help when I started from some great brothers and I am just always trying to return the favor whenever I can.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

falconman515 said:


> As always if you need help or have any questions I am always here to help out new BOLT with their wineador build.
> 
> My thread has most of the info needed to get started but I'm always answering questions via PM for guys all the time here lately.
> 
> I had tons of help when I started from some great brothers and I am just always trying to return the favor whenever I can.


Thanks for the offer. Once I get back to the ol' USA, I'll probably hit you up for some pointers if I need them.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Just an FYI .............

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...9-shipped-amazing-price-amazing-wineador.html


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is a step by step i did a little while back: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/254951-new-vino-thread-pics-s.html
Feal free to ask me any questions.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> Just an FYI .............
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...9-shipped-amazing-price-amazing-wineador.html


Sorry this was for the 18 bottle version .... I messed up ... still a great price for the 18 and today they have 10% off ..... the 28 bottle would only be $185.

If you need any further help let me know .... we are always here to help. (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-newair-aw-280e-28-bottle-wineador-build.html)


----------

